# Any honey house pic's?



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

I would like to see some of your honey house pic's if you have any. I am looking for idea's as far as set up and how yours look.


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

Does nobody have pic's or just too ashamed to show them!


----------



## Todd Zeiner (Jun 15, 2004)

Nothing fancy yet, but a work in progress. It is all drywalled and full of supers at the moment. 


http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?&p=999&uid=4350714&gid=9177810&&imgid=128804274&offset=335


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

Would you like to see a picture of my wifes kitchen ? lol thats where I do my extracting...


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Here's a work in progress. 1200sf, cinderblock, 1 garage door, 2 regular passage doors. Previous owners had poured a 6" concrete sloped floor over the existing floor and installed floor drains so they could use it for washing cars down. I jackhammered the overlay out and am in the process of hauling it off. May be able to finish this week. Some knucklehead called the house and told my wife he wants to rent it so I may lose my honey house. I'm trading hives to an electrician for a complete re-wiring job. It has 3-phase, he's gonna put in a big panel so I (or a tenant) can run plenty of juice. I'll drop the 3 floor drains back flush with the existing concrete floor, refinish the bathroom, insulate and drywall. I'm probably going to take the existing garage door out and put a wall back, then put a rollup in back. 

http://s29.photobucket.com/albums/c285/barrydigman/


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

That looks nice Coyote, I would have to tell my wife sorry it was not for rent, that is unless we were taking the money and building another honey house with it!


That also looks good Todd. I am wanting pictures and idea's so I can design my honey house in the next few months.


----------

